# Santee state park campground 1-50



## usc529 (Sep 28, 2011)

Santee State Park Campground - YouTube


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice video. Whats your review of the place?


----------



## usc529 (Sep 28, 2011)

it was okay,theres a cliff you half to walk down to get to the shore line and all the camp sites were open, not many trees and the lake around the state park was only around 5-12ft deep. so other than all that it was okay, might try and stay closer to lake moultri which i the lower lake.


----------

